# Why I'm breaking up with the Blue Line after 19 years.



## TinCan782 (Feb 19, 2017)

When the mission is neglected...

"But lately, well, you’ve changed. Almost every day now you make me and my fellow riders wait." 

"One of the emails said: “Taking our riders to and from their desired locations is one of our most important functions and we assure you every effort is being made to correct problems in this critical area.”

http://www.latimes.com/opinion/livable-city/la-ol-blue-line-delay-expo-line-20170216-story.html


----------



## MikefromCrete (Feb 20, 2017)

Good luck with being on time with L.A. rush hour traffic.


----------



## ParanoidAndroid (Mar 21, 2017)

You could take an earlier train, unless you take the very first train of the morning.


----------

